# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Prijsberekening medicijnen in Nederland

## Ferna



----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ferna,

Goede vraag!

Apothekers kopen hun medicijnen ook in en personeel moet betaal worden neem ik aan  :Wink: 
Bij de apotheek als je medicijnen wil hebben moet je soms een bedrag bijbetalen, maar dat is afhankelijk van zorgpolis (natura of restitutie), aanvullende verzekering (sommige dingen zitten niet in de basis en wel in aanvullend), afspraken tussen apotheker en zorgverzekeraar (sommige medicijnen worden wel vergoed en andere niet), of je het medicijn op recept hebt of niet en kennelijk ligt het tegenwoordig ook aan naar welke vestiging je gaat...

Sinds juli 2008 is er in Nederland het preferentiebeleid wat zorgverzekeraars verplicht alleen de goedkoopste generieke medicijnen te vergoeden en apothekers moeten die verplicht aanbieden/verkopen. Dat maakt de medicijnen met laagste kosten.
In generieke medicijnen zit dezelfde werkzame stof als in de merknaam, maar er worden andere hulpstoffen aan toegevoegd of de hulpstoffen zitten in een andere samenstelling, dus de werking is niet altijd precies hetzelfde (zie http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...=werkzame+stof)

Sinds 1 januari 2012 zijn er in Nederland ook geen vaste uniforme apothekerstarieven meer, dus dat betekend dat de apothekers zelf hun prijs mogen bepalen, waardoor je bij bv apotheek a ibuprofen voor 2 euro meekrijgt en bij apotheek b voor 6 euro. Die site die jij linkte kijkt elke maand naar de prijs bij verschillende apotheken en dan kijken ze wat dan de gemiddelde prijs is, dus zo onstaat de gemiddelde prijs.

Hoogste prijs zal wel zijn voor de duurste merknaam (BV echte ibuprofen is duurder dan apotheek eigen merk en die is weer duurder dan kruidvat eigen merk zullen we maar zeggen)

Daarbij stond er ook nog het volgende op de site:
_Hoe worden de vergoedingen op medicijnkosten.nl berekend?_
Dat gebeurt op basis van de apotheekinkoopprijs zoals deze door de fabrikanten bij http://www.z-index.nl worden aangemeld. Deze apotheekinkoopprijs wordt verminderd met een clawback-korting van 6,82% (met een maximum van  6,80 per aflevering). Deze korting is bedoeld als compensatie voor de kortingen en bonussen die apothekers ontvangen bij de inkoop van geneesmiddelen. Vervolgens wordt het vergoedingenbedrag nog verhoogd met 6% BTW. De gegevens worden maandelijks (aan het begin van iedere maand) geactualiseerd. Het aflevertarief, de vergoeding die de apotheek in rekening brengt voor zijn dienstverlening, is niet in de vergoeding opgenomen.
Wilt u terugrekenen naar de apotheek inkoopprijs (AIP) vanuit het vergoedingenbedrag (VRG) dan kunt u de volgende formule gebruiken:
Stap 1: CLB (= clawback) = (((VRG/1,06) / (1 - 0,0682 )) - (VRG/1,06))
Stap 2: Als CLB groter dan  6,80 dan clawback maximeren op  6,80
Stap 3: AIP = (VRG/1,06) + CLB
_(Bron: www.medicijnkosten.nl)_

Ik hoop dat dit een goed genoeg antwoord is...

----------


## Ferna

Hartelijk dank Luuss, voor je uitgebreide reactie.

Oh. wat moeilijk allemaal; bij ons in België betaal je bij iedere apotheek dezelfde prijs voor hetzelfde geneesmiddel.

Bij jullie komen er al formules aan te pas zie ik.

Wat ik niet begrijp is die prijs voor dat geneesmiddel met de laagste kosten, zoals dat in het overzicht is vermeld.
Dat is dus geen generiek of toch, en zo ja dan zijn beide dus generieke middelen, dat van Sandoz ook?

Enfin toch blijf ik een voordeel doen van zo'n  40,- per 100 finasteride tabletten van 5 mg, door deze in Nederland te gaan kopen.

Mag ik van de gelegenheid gebruik maken om te melden, dat het intikken van dit bericht héél moeilijk ging, toetsaanslagen kwamen niet door !!.
Ik heb dat gisteren ook al gemerkt.
Ik heb dat alleen hier, op dit forum.

Heel hartelijk bedankt voor Uw waardevolle hulp.

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ferna,

Ja het is hier zeker moeilijk geregeld allemaal qua zorg  :Frown: 
Nederlandse regering wil graag overal marktwerking toepassen met als eindresultaat duurdere zorg en slechtere kwaliteit, in plaats van de illusie op goedkopere zorg en betere kwaliteit die werd voorgespiegeld van tevoren...

Sjah qua prijs heb je hier eerst dus moeilijke rekenmodellen en gekke regels... en ze hebben hier vaak een medicijn dat wordt verkocht als merknaam, generiek merknaam en generiek middel. Merknaam heeft vaak patenten en de generieke merknamen / generieke middelen stoppen er dan andere samenstelling van stoffen of andere stoffen in, dus soms kan het zijn dat 1 medicijn veel verschillende generieke "broertjes" heeft en dus verschillende prijscategorieen (en ook verschillende werkingen dankzij de andere stoffen of samenstelling)

Wel fijn dat jij alsnog hier goedkoper uit bent  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Nu op TROS RADAR een uitzending over medicijnkosten, super interessant!

http://www.trosradar.nl/uitzending/v...ijnkosten/?p=1
http://www.trosradar.nl/uitzending/a...t-welk-beleid/
De uitzending zelf staat nog niet op de website, maar is van maandag 22 oktober 2012, morgen kijken dus!

----------


## Ferna

Bedankt Luuss voor je attente tip; ga zeker kijken !!

Groeten,

Ferna

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh de uitzending staat op de site nu  :Smile: 

Maar jeetje wat een geabracadabra...
Zie ik die apotheker zeggen dat er een tekort is op sommige medicijnen, lees ik op nu.nl dat er veel te veel medicijnen worden weggegooid (mede dankzij het referentiebeleid kennelijk)... bizar dat 2 medicijnen uit dezelfde fabriek met dezelfde werking qua prijs zo ver uit elkaar liggen... en wie kan er nog wat snappen van al die verschillende rekenmethodes en vergoedingen  :EEK!:  

Naja de uitzending vond ik wel verhelderend en zeker boeiend!

----------


## christel1

Nu zijn ze hier in B ook verplicht van het goedkoopste medicijn mee te geven. De apothekers zitten met de handen in het haar want kunnen er ook niet meer aan uit aan alles wat ze opgelegd krijgen door de overheid. 
Ik vraag me af wat er gaat gebeuren als er een griepepidemie uitbreekt en iedereen tegelijk naar de apotheek om zijn medicatie gaat en de fabrikant zonder zit ? Gaan ze ons dan laten sterven of gaan ze ons toch duurdere medicatie meegeven ? 
En er is al 1 medicijn, ergens een wit product waar iets inzit waar ik echt niet tegen kan en nog zieker van wordt. Dat wordt heel leuk dus. Mijn HA heeft op zijn PC wel al een tool staan waardoor hij kan zien of het medicijn dat hij voorschrijft tot de goedkope categorie behoort dus dat is al een zorg minder voor mij en ook voor hem. 
En we gaan nog wat meemaken hier in B, de regering moet nog een 900.000 milj euro zoeken dit jaar en neem maar 5 miljard voor volgend jaar, ze gaan snoeien in de gezondheidszorg en wij gaan echt de pineut zijn, letterlijk en figuurlijk...

----------


## Luuss0404

Besparen op zorg kan heel prima op andere fronten:
* Geen forse oprootpremies meer voor directeuren/managers die een instelling naar de haaien hebben gedaan
* Salaris van directeuren en managers mogen zeker niet boven die van de minister president uitkomen, zoals nu vrijwel altijd het geval is, en geef ze ook niet allemaal van die gekke arbeidsvoorwaarden extra's (alles declareren, auto van de zaak, hotelletje hier etc)
* Managers lagen eruit, die mensen willen toch alleen maar dat het echte verzorgingspersoneel elke 5 minuten opschrijft wat ze doen, wat alleen maar weer tijd en geld kost
* Er worden kennelijk veel medicijnen weggegooido mdat er te grote hoeveelheden aan de klant/patient worden meegegeven, dus in het vervolg kleinere dosissen meegeven, zeker als het om nieuwe of vervangende medicijnen gaat, want als je de medicijnen inleverd worden ze toch in de prullebak gegooid omdat men niet weet of kan controleren of je het in de koelkast of boven de kachel hebt bewaard.
* Minder grote verpakkingen meegeven van verbanden, naalden en aanverwanten
* Protocol schrijft kennelijk voor dat als ziekenhuis of apotheek voor 1 patient 30 verbanden of 10 pillen moet hebben dat ze gelijk een halfjaar voorraad kopen, terwijl daarvan soms het grootste gros wordt weggegooid, dus dat gekke protocol mogen ze ook wel aanpassen.
* Andere regels voor verzekeraars want die verdienen mega winsten, terwijl die winsten dus ook gewoon in de zorg gebruikt kunnen worden

En hoppa we hebben al meer bespaard dan nodig... zonder onze premie nog weer 10-50 euro per maand duurder te maken en zonder ons eigen risco nog weer eens 100 euro omhoog te schroeven.

Oh en de inspectie van de volksgezondheid mag ook uitgedund en vervangen worden, want als ze al 10 jaar klachten over een arts krijgen en nog niks doen, ja dan krijg je inderdaad veel meer medische missers dan nodig en stijgen de zorgkosten ook.

Als iemand nog een idee heeft hoor ik het graag, verzamel alles en ga onze heren en dames politici lekker doodspammen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ferna

> Oh de uitzending staat op de site nu 
> 
> Maar jeetje wat een geabracadabra...


Hallo Luus,

Ik heb de uitzending net bekeken, en wat daar allemaal verteld is, dat is voor de doorsnee burger niet te snappen; ik ben er nog moe van.

Wat ik nu wel een klein beetje begrijp, is dat de prijs die ik voor die Finasteride betaald heb, niet klopt met die in de lijst uit mijn eerste bericht.
Die lijst kunnen ze wel van Internet verwijderen, want daar wordt je toch niet wijzer van.
In de uitzending van Radar wordt de schuld wel bij de zorgverzekeraars gelegd, maar ik heb als Belg een medicijn in Nederland gekocht, en dan heeft de Nederlandse zorgverzekeraar toch geen zeggenschap op de prijs van het medicijn wat mij verstrekt wordt ?? ( dat snap ik nu juist niet).
Trouwens Finasteride, mij door een Belgische uroloog voorgeschreven moet in België volledig door de patiënt zelf betaald worden.
Maar zoals je schrijft het is fijn dat dit middel in Nederland goedkoper ( aanzienlijk) dan in België, dus ik mag eigenlijk niet mopperen.

Nogmaals dank voor alle informatie.

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

----------

